# Lake Lida MN



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm planning on fishing on lake lida this weekend. Anyone have tips where to locate the walleyes or bass on big or south lida?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Follow the boats. Start off Clay Point, usually good this time of year.


----------

